# معجم المعادن



## عشورقويدر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجوكم أبحث عن معجم المعادن فرنسي وشكرا


----------



## eng Qassim khlifat (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكلو ما ناس بعرف


----------



## alshangiti (31 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء للإخوان الرجاء البحث فى المنتدى اولا


----------



## alshangiti (31 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/mini


----------



## alshangiti (31 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.collinslanguage.com/


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وإلى الأمام


----------

